Happy 4th of July - aginovski
======
exabrial
You as well. We're one nation with extraordinary cultural diversity.

~~~
krapp
>We're one nation with extraordinary cultural diversity.

Despite our best efforts, yes.

------
sova
Happy Interdependence Day!

